# Misc. Predator Trail Cam pics



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Just some trail cam pics I got this year.

Moultrie I60




























Bushnell Trophy Cam




























Covert Black 60


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Moultrie M80























































Primos TC40 Ultra


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Primos TC60


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some pretty cool pics.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT PIC'S THANKS FOR SHARING-----------sb*


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like you have some game to hunt! Nice Pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's. thanks for sharing also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you! Those are some very good pics.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## mohunter32 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice variety there! Game cam pics are some of my favorite. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I always enjoy trail cam pics!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

West-by God-Virginia sure has some game! Love the cats!!


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

What part of WV are you located? I go to Lincoln county almost every month.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sweet pics, love the coat on that Yote too. And nice variety of trail cam models. You should try a reconyx, they came out with a nice cam this year that they unveiled at the ata show


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Sniper23 said:


> What part of WV are you located? I go to Lincoln county almost every month.


Clarksburg


----------

